# Everything but the kitchen sink



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

Finished this ........well have to fire up the forge and make some door pulls.....
But it's functional.

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2015)

Man that's nice! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2015)

Right handsome vanity. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 24, 2015)

That is very nice. That sink has got to be incredibly heavy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice!!! Did you make a matching stool so you could reach it easily.
Curt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2015)

Love that sink. It's all very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank y'all.......and yep CWS I'm work'n on a stool but a long way to go......use it at the butcher block to for eat'n my breakfast......lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 1, 2015)

Are my eyes deceiving me or is that all curly maple including the top?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 1, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or is that all curly maple including the top?


Yes it is GeorgeS. ........that is my first cabinet.


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 1, 2015)

Well sir it is beautiful! Looking forward to seeing what you do when you know what you're doing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Well now init perty.
Shore ees....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 1, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Well sir it is beautiful! Looking forward to seeing what you do when you know what you're doing!


Well thanks a bunch ! GeorgeS


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 2, 2015)

Going to copy that picture for my wife. I have a similar sink that I have been trying to get her to use when we build the new house, she is not quite sure she wants me to. Perhaps this will bring her around to my way of thinking, or not. anyhow nice sink cabinet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Going to copy that picture for my wife. I have a similar sink that I have been trying to get her to use when we build the new house, she is not quite sure she wants me to. Perhaps this will bring her around to my way of thinking, or not. anyhow nice sink cabinet.


Ahhh she'll go for it !!......it was a fun build took me a bit but got it done. I was going to due the other cabinets in the same design , free standing , four leg'ed what ever ya call it. But due to a change of marital status going to just sell this place and slip a little farther in the hills.......hey I'll have to show the bathroom sink I made up..........


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

sprucegum here is my other attempt at cabinets...........the X took the bathroom sink when she left ( outta here )

 one November day......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

sprucegum I was going to send ya a message but......I'm very limited in this e-world stuff so hope ya get this.....one shows the drawer's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 2, 2015)

One of these days he's going to move the commode into the house.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey Curt.......! Plumb'n up that claw foot tub now......busy'r than a cat in a sand box !


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> sprucegum here is my other attempt at cabinets...........the X took the bathroom sink when she left ( outta here )View attachment 92164 one November day......



You plumbed that bucket! That's plum awesome! Does any water sit in the bottom, or is it malleable (flimsy) enough that you were able to pull down enough with the drain basket connection to make a concave bottom in the bucket? 

I just love that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You plumbed that bucket! That's plum awesome! Does any water sit in the bottom, or is it malleable (flimsy) enough that you were able to pull down enough with the drain basket connection to make a concave bottom in the bucket?
> 
> I just love that.


Yeah plumbed the bucket it was an old copper bucket so it we easy to cut the hole and water does not pond , the X took the other sink one day when she left and i was having a cookout soon for the antique tractor club i belong to so scrummiged thru the barn found an old valve i had picked up the bucket and two vise grips , the old valve was missing its handles. the old walnut was from a tree at mom and dads ........so kinda threw it together by the seat of my pants, seems i live my life that way, and she said i was boring and predictable .....! 

Thanks Kevin !

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

